# Ad04



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone out there have an AD04 color colnago - if so I would appretiate some detailed pics.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

toonraid said:


> Does anyone out there have an AD04 color colnago - if so I would appretiate some detailed pics.


Congratulations on your good taste. AD 4 ( I assume =AD04) is almost the best colour scheme - was the most popular Art Decor anyway - bettered only (IMHO) by AD14.
Now my apologies: I don't have a pic. But............ well represented as an MXL in the 2001 catalogue. Also the "Cycling Plus" test. But the good news: Competitive Cyclist web site has several examples in their gallery section, almost all MXL's if my memory is correct ( but nothing wrong with that). FWIW AD14 was the team issue scheme for Petit Casino. There is also an historic colour scheme chart somewhere ( I think) within the Wrench Science web site - there is a WS contributor to these postings so this might surface if he responds. If you look at the cover of the 2001 catalogue, and an advert in the back of "Mastermag" of 2000 there is a drop dead gorgeous AD scheme ( the one with the" Mona Lisa"). I've forgotten the exact number of the paintscheme - it's on a C40 - but it would make me want to hang that one on the wall.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

toonraid said:


> Does anyone out there have an AD04 color colnago - if so I would appretiate some detailed pics.


all i got, but I thought it was one of the classier schemes FWIW


----------

